# e-bike in Catalonian Pyrenees



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, here are some samples of what we have in Catalonia Pyrenees. Cheers

El Cadí


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

*Puigmal 9.557 ft.*

Another one Puigmal 2.911 Mtrs

Puigmal


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Marimanha


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Llívia said:


>


Watched only half of the video, but it looks pretty boring

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

El Bony del Manyer 9.215 ft.

Bony del Manyer 9.215 ft


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Tossa Plana de Lles


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Over the Clouds

https://www.instagram.com/e.big.mountain/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Over the Clouds

https://www.instagram.com/e.big.mountain/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

From my friend Pär


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Over the Clouds - El plaer de recórrer valls, carenes i assolir cims

https://www.instagram.com/e.big.mountain/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/e.big.mountain/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Over the Clouds - El plaer de recórrer valls, carenes i assolir cims

https://www.instagram.com/e.big.mountain/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

From Llívia to La Font del Segre
Source of Segre river, the longest river on Catalonia


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

http://www.overtheclouds.eu

https://www.instagram.com/e.big.mountain/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

http://www.overtheclouds.eu

Login • Instagram

Tuc der Òme - Liat 2.730 Mtrs ASL / 8.956 ft ASL

Tuc der Òme

Please Like ? in youtube !!


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Tossa Plana - Estany de la Muga 2.905 Mtrs ASL / 9.530 ft ASL


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Ribes - Nou Creus


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

El Montsent de Pallars


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Uphill El Lord


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Serra del Verd Integral


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

You can now visit our new account on Instagramhttps://www.instagram.com/bike_over_the_clouds/


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Pic de Mortiers 8.546 ft ASL


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Cambra d'Ase North 8.888 ft Please Like ? in youtube !!


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Port de Benàs 8.120 ft

Merry Christmas


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Vallter - Núria 9210 ft


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Monturull 9055 ft


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Coma d'Or 9.250 ft


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Pic Negre d'Envalira 2.823 Mtrs Andorra


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Coma d?or 2017 2.830 Mtrs


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Puig Pedrós 2.915 Mtrs


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

Coma d'Or 2.820 Mtrs


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)

El Punxó


----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Llívia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

A nadie aquí le gusta la forma en que sales de los senderos. Guárdate tus videos pésimos para ti.

....eso no mola nada.


----------

